# [SUCHE] 3(+) RaumWohnung in der Dresdner Neustadt



## vierlagig (11 Januar 2011)

- 3 raum wohnung (+)
- >68m²
- Küche >10m²
- Balkon/Terrasse/Gartenzugang
- Bad mit Wanne
- Bodenbelag Laminat/Parkett
- Hund erlaubt

Lage: zwischen Hansastraße und Heide, Albertplatz/Bautzner Straße und
Stauffenbergallee ... gern Hinterhaus.


----------



## vierlagig (11 Januar 2011)

möchte mit einziehen


----------



## Lebenslang (11 Januar 2011)

@4L, immer vorher kontrollieren ob DSL möglich ist.  
Ich hatte schon mal eine Wohnung angemietet und bin dann wieder ausgezogen weil es dort kein DSL gab.
Nur so als Hinweis.

Gruß
LeLa


----------



## vierlagig (12 Januar 2011)

Lebenslang schrieb:


> @4L, immer vorher kontrollieren ob DSL möglich ist.
> Ich hatte schon mal eine Wohnung angemietet und bin dann wieder ausgezogen weil es dort kein DSL gab.
> Nur so als Hinweis.
> 
> ...



danke LeLa, aber das ist im Moment unser geringstes Problem! (auch dadurch, dass ich davon ausgehe, dass Dresden, Stadt komplett erschlossen sein sollte) ... das Hauptproblem ist, dass sich die bisher kontaktierten makler eher desinteressiert zeigten, selbst in Aussicht auf eine Provision + x, wobei x in meinem Ermessensspielraum lag ... und wir suche leider nicht erst seit gestern - um nicht zu sagen, dass wir langsam an dieser Aufgabe verzweifeln!


----------



## Ralle (12 Januar 2011)

Wohnungssuche ist schwierig, ich kenne das. Je nach Möglichkeit und Gelegenheit wären folgende Dinge vorteilhaft:

1. Zieh dich gut an.
2. Fahr in einem halbwegs gepflegten, ordentlichen Auto zur Besichtigung vor, aber nicht zu doll auftragen! 
3. Erzähle bei der Vorstellung, dass du eine Wohnung suchst, weil du dich beruflich verändert, dein Haus gut verkauft hast und nun eine neue Bleibe für dich und deinen vierbeinigen Freund suchst.
4. Natürlich hast du einen sicheren, gut bezahlten Arbeitsplatz.

Ich weiß, das ist alles Sch..., aber so ist das nun mal heute.
Lass es so aussehen, als wenn du ein ordentlicher, gut situierter Ing. wärst. (Stimmt ja auch, aber stell dich nicht mit deinem Foren-Nick vor, grins) 

Wenn du Training und Unterstützung brauchst, melde dich.


----------



## vierlagig (12 Januar 2011)

@ralle: und dabei ist das alles gar nicht so weit weg von der realität...


----------



## Ralle (12 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> @ralle: und dabei ist das alles gar nicht so weit weg von der realität...



Sagte ich ja (siehe hinter dem Satz mit dem Ing.)!


----------



## vierlagig (12 Januar 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Sagte ich ja (siehe hinter dem Satz mit dem Ing.)!



kam erst mit dem [edit] ... 

aber mal ernsthaft, wir sind seit gut nem halben jahr dabei und konnten nichts finden ... gibt es irgendetwas deprimierenderes? ...daraus entstand dann auch diese suchanfrage hier, vielleicht möchte ja jemand demnächst umziehen und sucht einen nachmieter? bitte melden, sofort!


----------



## Ralle (12 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> kam erst mit dem [edit] ...
> 
> aber mal ernsthaft, wir sind seit gut nem halben jahr dabei und konnten nichts finden ... gibt es irgendetwas deprimierenderes? ...daraus entstand dann auch diese suchanfrage hier, vielleicht möchte ja jemand demnächst umziehen und sucht einen nachmieter? bitte melden, sofort!



Ich hätte vielleicht was in Weimar, ist wohl zu weit weg was?


----------



## Thinfilm (12 Januar 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich hätte vielleicht was in Weimar, ist wohl zu weit weg was?



sind ja nur 200km Ralle 

@VL: ich kann ja mal einen ehemaligen AMD Kollegen fragen, da ja die Fluktuation dort recht hoch ist, gibts vllt. auch vorhandenen Wohnraum als Nachmieter.

VG Thinfilm


----------



## vierlagig (14 Januar 2011)

Tommi10 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> eine Wohnung kannst du auf dieser Seite über Immobilien  finden.



ach nee, man kann im internet nach wohnungen suchen? das ist ja krass, da bin ich nicht drauf gekommen ... danke man!

find es doch immer wieder beeindruckend, welchen aufwand man treibt um seine werbung zu verteilen...


----------



## Corosop15 (14 Januar 2011)

Der Versuch ist immer derselbe...

Mit Speck fängt man (hoffentlich) Mäuse....

Ich staune aber, wie man über ein SPS-Forum auf so etwas kommt.


----------

